

The Confessions of a Professional Ghost Tweeter - Byliner
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2011/06/the-confessions-of-a-professional-ghost-tweeter/240705/?n=confirm

======
patio11
Someone is employed to tell 2,000 people that the NYC Comptroller spoken at a
kindergarten today.

Every time I hear "zero marginal product workers" I think of social media
consultants.

------
flocial
"Ghost Tweeter" seems inaccurate since the accounts are for organizations or
public figures. Sure it's interesting that an Italian-American female is
tweeting on behalf of an Islamic Imam but it's just like any other media
outreach job. If the tweeter was intentionally crafting an alter ego or
pretending to be the person/organization that would be an issue.

The author touches on Nate Weiner but I definitely think he would have
benefited from a "ghost" tweeter.

